# specification on v5



## carolinec2708 (Aug 24, 2013)

Why does my log book have panel van when it is a timberland freedom motorhome is it because it is a conversion if so why did timberland not change when newly.built . People are telling me it is not right and I should get it changed


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

carolinec2708 said:


> Why does my log book have panel van when it is a timberland freedom motorhome is it because it is a conversion if so why did timberland not change when newly.built . People are telling me it is not right and I should get it changed


I think you are correct on all points.

It should be "motorcaravan" and Timberland should have ensured that was it's body type when it was registered.

At present I think you are in effect driving a "commercial vehicle" rather than a "motorcaravan" and so subject to different speed limits, different MOT class and possibly a different VED taxation class.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Have a word with Timberland, but don't shout


----------

